# Hey Everyone :)



## Sooty_n_Jigsaw (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Hannah/Claire and I live in South Australia. I own two gorgoues cats called Sooty and Jigsaw. Sooty is a grey female pursion who I got from the petstore in 2001 while Jigsaw is a torti female mix breed whom I adopted from the animal shelter last Tuesday.

I look foward to meeting you all and your cats


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome and we'd love to see pictures of your 2 kitties.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome - can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Blossom (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello & welcome from NSW. Look forward to see pics of your kitties. I used to have a persian many years ago. I've always loved long haired animals.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome from me and the gang


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Hannah! Welcome to the Cat Forum.  Enjoy the forums!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be wonderful  .


----------



## Penny1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome! Love to see pictures of your cats, I've got a Tortie mix too, just have to remember to put some pictures up of her here. :wink:


----------



## Missy's Dad (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Hannah/Claire. Please post some kitty pix.


----------

